# Washing-up bowl



## Froggiefred (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi Pathetic question but does anyone know where I can buy a washing up bowl small enough to fit in the sink of our Hobby 750? Poor old hubby can't wash up properly without one!


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Try your local £ shop. Most seem to stock small bowls.

Denise

PS Joe says hypnotise him and tell him there's one there :lol: :lol: :lol: He says he has to do it why can't he?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I had to take the van to our local caravan supplies shop to get one to fit. 
It's slightly too large and the rim just nicely hangs over the worktop.

Ray.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Bowl*

Hi

There is a firm at Tamworth that sells bowls of all sizes on Ebay with reasonable postage fees.

Russell


----------



## tuvalu (May 1, 2005)

Hi
We have been hunting high and low for small washing up bowl and finally found one at

Leisureshopdirect Ltd
Mullacott Industrial Estate, Ilfracombe, Devon, EX34 8PS
Web: www.leisureshopdirect.com
Email: [email protected]
Phone: +44 (0)845 4300325

Regards

Phil


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

Tricky, I searched high and low in vain to find the correct size to fit our Rapido sink, luckily a buddy brought me one back from Spain.
Chris


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

I've bought some very small washing up type bowls in Lidl's which fit well in our small, strangely shaped sink, but as it's Lidl they don't always have them.

We have two of those plastic tub things with handles (?Tubtrugs) in different sizes. We use them for washing up when there's too much for our small bowl/sink. They're also useful for carrying things to the veg prep / washing up areas on campsites.


Chris


----------



## korky (May 16, 2005)

Hi,
We had a problem finding a low profile bowl with a large diameter for our van.
Tried lots of stores and dealers outlets - no joy.
Eventually tried E-Bay, and almost instant success.

The main thing was to get accurate measurements then double check with sellers on these before buying.
Hope you succeed.
(I tried to find the buyer I purchased from - no joy unfortunately).
Regards
Gordon


----------



## Froggiefred (Feb 7, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks everyone for your suggestions. Will have to keep on looking I think. It is a shame the Hobby sink is so small. Never mind you can't have everything.


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

About 2 years ago I bought a set of 5 plastic bowls from our local cheap Supermarket (Le Mutant), in my mind I thought that at some time they would come in handy, well the largest one now fits our new motorhome. The other 4 I still have and on the base there is imprinted in the plastic:

White one - 4lts 28cms
Red one - 2.5lts 24 cms
White one - 1.4lts 20 cms
Blue one - 0.7lts 16 cms

I am still of the opinion that they MIGHT come in handy for something!!!!! I think they were about 5 euros for the lot, I know they were very cheap.


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

We hunted high and low and eventually found the perfect fit at Ikea!

Details here: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-95721-chausson-flash-s2-washing-up-bowl.html


----------

